
Show HN: Flash – Speed Reading Web App Made with React/Next.js - fivepointseven
http://producthunt.com/posts/flash-3
======
fivepointseven
Hi HN! Flash is a minimalistic web app that allows you to read large texts
fast by flashing words one by one. You can read up to 1000 words/min using
this technique. The app is written in React/Next.js, is fully Open Source and
available on
[https://github.com/fivepointseven/flash](https://github.com/fivepointseven/flash)

~~~
simon1573
What license is the code released under?

~~~
fivepointseven
MIT, do whatever you want :)

